# E31 Audio Install



## Mike in CT (Feb 20, 2010)

Even though my first audio mod involved a Magnavox 8 Track player in a 2002 in the mid 70's, I am actually pretty much a novice at this.

A main objective was to keep stock appearance as much as possible. Install a three way, tweeter, mid, and mid bass with no rear fill and a small subwoofer mounted in the ski pass opening. Nothing real complicated. This basically limited installation of mid range speakers in the stock door speaker location and mid bass speakers in the kick panels. I decided to mount the tweeters in the door sail locations. 

Speakers:
Mid Bass: HAT L6
Mid: Hat L3
Tweeter: Hat L1v1 
Subwoofer: JL 8V3

Amps:
Mid Bass: JL 300/2
Mid: One channel of JL 300/4
Tweeter: One channel of JL 300/4
Subwoofer: JL 250/1

Head Unit:
Alpine 9887

This is the vehicle, '97 840Ci with just about 200,000 miles. 










This is a view of the front speakers following installation. The stock speaker in the kick panel is about a 5 1/2 driver in a small enclosure set back behind a grill. Note that teh kick panel location is essentially non-line of sight to the driver and passenger. Only munchkins fit in the back seat.










*The door mounted L3s*

Made up a double thickness of white birch for mounting to door panel.




























Built up a sealing surface with epoxy putty. Pressing a panel coated with wax paper to the soft putty helped get planar surface.










Sealed speaker plate to epoxy with a non-hardening sealer and screws.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

very nice and clean,,, amps? and sub?


----------



## Mike in CT (Feb 20, 2010)

Kick Panel Mounted L6s

Also built up a planar surface with epoxy putty on the very irregular surface of the kick panels. Putty was also formed by pressing wax paper coated panel against putty before hardening. 










A little sanding to get the mating surface completely planar. 










Sealed with a non-hardening sealer. All small openings plugged with epoxy putty.



















Second Skin sound deadening applied










Plastic shield attached to speaker to help keep dirt and moisture away from speaker










Kick panel cover trimmed.



















Passenger side



















Both kick panels were vented. The drivers kick panel was vented to an area below the carpet that contains an number of modules. The passengers kick panel was vented to an area behind the glove box.


----------



## Mike in CT (Feb 20, 2010)

*Trunk Mounted JL W8w3 Subwoofer*

Don't listen to a lot of bass heavy music. Small 8" sub installed through ski opening. JL 8W3, used exact enclosure size recommended in product literature. 










Used existing mounting holes



















Enclosure clears trunk mat for easy mat removal.










A number of layers of Second Skin sound deadening applied to back seat panel and hat deck. Also one continuous sheet of Second Skin MLV places over hat deck.

*Door Mounted HAT L1v1 Tweeters*

HAT L1v1 tweeters mounted in tweeter pods on sail panels. Pods from an old Boston Acoustics Pro system.


----------



## Mike in CT (Feb 20, 2010)

*JL Amps in Trunk*

Wanted to retain as much truck space as possible. Also put in a storage bin on the right where the player was located.



















Three amps mounted to a 1" X 10" hard wood cherry board. Heating fins extend past edge of board for to ensure adequate cooling. 














































I could easily cover the amps with a grey Naugahyde covered panel. 




























Now I am learning about tuning. The time correction, attenuation and crossover controls on the 9887 along with the crossover capability of the JL Amps gives a lot of flexibility.


----------



## baryp (Dec 31, 2011)

Mike,

Great job for a great car. I have an E31 as well and am currently mid-install for a second system. Did you consider mounting the tweeters next to the midranges? Looks like you have adequate space if you get a little creative. 

FYI, my current install effort will consist of the following;

Head unit: Pioneer DEX-P99RS
Amplifier: Audison Voce AV 5.1K
Mid/Tweeter: Focal K2 100RS in the doors, factory location
Midbass: Image Dynamics IDQ8 in the kick panels (might be swapping to a 6.5 Dynaudio)
Subwoofer: Two Phase Linear Aliante 12LTD (old school style) firing though the rear parcel shelf in a custom L-shaped curved box that follows the rear seat back to minimize lost trunk space.

I may end up adding the Audison BIT One later, but trying to avoid extra processors.

Cheers,

Bary


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice install, love the kicks for level of effort/result they are great! just curious... why did you place a quick disconnect on the enclosure yet secure the wire to the box? A bit counter productive lol...


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Mike! If you recall, I'm the one who sold you the L1's and L6's...
Glad to see this build came together, how are you liking the speakers?
Awesome work on that stereo!

-Andrew


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great! I miss my BMW. I need to find another one.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very clean install! I'd only change tweeter mounts and blend them in... Something like e34 style pod would look totally OEM.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

What a great, neat and practical install. This is honest & real everyday car audio with awesome sound in a great car! Lorv the 8 series!


----------



## baryp (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree (biased since I also own an E31). Almost bought a Lexus SC400 in 1995 but thankfully switched to the E31. No regrets!


----------

